# Silent knight FACP..



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Is it because they suck?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

....okay?

What was the problem?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> ....okay?
> 
> What was the problem?


They suck..:whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I had to finish my post.. dam thing was posted before I was finished...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Is it because they suck?


What really sucks about them is the smokes can only be tested by "canned smoke".. 

Not like System Sensor that has a testing port and all you need is a high tech paper clip.. :laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

B4T said:


> What really sucks about them is the smokes can only be tested by "canned smoke"..


I saw a fire alarm guy test one by burning a scrap of paper in a 1900 box :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

erics37 said:


> I saw a fire alarm guy test one by burning a scrap of paper in a 1900 box :laughing:


That is beyond hack..


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

B4T said:


> That is beyond hack..


No kidding :laughing: Maybe he was out of canned smoke.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

erics37 said:


> No kidding :laughing: Maybe he was out of canned smoke.


True.. nothing better than an open flame to make sure the system works.. :laughing:


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Never mind.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

blueheels2 said:


> Can you use a magnet?


I was told canned smoke only as per manufactures testing instructions..


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

B4T said:


> I was told canned smoke only as per manufactures testing instructions..


I wasn't thinking when I made that suggestion!!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

blueheels2 said:


> I wasn't thinking when I made that suggestion!!


I have seen plenty of guys using a magnet for testing the smokes..


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Nothing wrong with a magnet for some detectors.

We have this testing kit, it does smokes and heats.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

This is the kit I have but does not do heat detectors..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

On another note.. I am checking info for testing Silent Knight addressable smoke detectors and so far found nothing on their web site.. :blink:

Found the right page.. http://www.silentknight.com/products/SD505APS.html


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> This is the kit I have but does not do heat detectors..


That looks like a good rig.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Is it because they suck?



Perhaps.

I have found most systems that we know nothing about 'Suck'.

I have also found that most systems that experience problems after being installed, Are installer errors.

Meaning they were never installed correctly.

Some times it takes time, for poor workmanship to rear it's ugly head.:thumbsup:


----------

